# looking for Quick Cider



## Brewerfan (Sep 19, 2010)

I will be receiving 20 gallons of fresh pressed cider for free under the condition I can get 5 gallons of cider w/a kick within after a week. 

I read a receipe on this site before but cannot find it. 

Any help would be great.


----------



## Luc (Sep 19, 2010)

You are kidding us aren't you ???

Only with the best of luck and the best conditions you would
have a fermentation finish within a week.
Besides that, apple wine (cider) has to age at least half a year to get
drinkable.

So pass the 20 gallon on start reading some books on winemaking.

Luc


----------



## St Allie (Sep 19, 2010)

You might be able to get the cider to ferment in a week, however, it'll taste awful and it'll be very cloudy. Whites are better fermented at a lower temp, a bit slower really.

Like Luc, I store my hard unsweetened cider at least 6 months before it's drinkable.

Allie


----------



## Brewerfan (Sep 19, 2010)

Mabey i should have put this in the begginers fourm.

I spoke to the farmer's son and he said i can still have the cider.

I figured there was a way to make a somewhat drinkable beverage in a short amount of time.

I suppose that would be a prison wine. lol

I'll keep searching.


----------



## JasonH (Sep 20, 2010)

I would dump some spiced rum in the 5 gallons to make some "hard" cider and then ferment and age the rest properly.


----------

